# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 3: Xuất Nhập Cảnh & Đi Lại Ở Thái Lan

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 3: Xuất Nhập Cảnh & Đi Lại Ở Thái Lan*

*Hầu hết những người có hộ chiếu là các quốc gia Asean (trong đó có Việt Nam) thì không cần có visa nếu như mục đích của chuyến đi là du lịch. Khách đi hàng không sẽ nhận đc giấy phép cho 30 ngày và đi bằng đường bộ là 15 ngày. Nhập cảnh vào Thái yêu cầu có hộ chiếu còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng và còn ít nhất 1 trang trống visa. Hãy kiểm tra thông tin mới nhất từ Bộ ngoại giao. Theo luật thì bạn phải mang hộ chiếu bên mình trong suốt thời gian ở Thái.*




*Xuất nhập cảnh*

     Chứng nhận về quá cảnh trở đi, đã được bộ phận xuất nhập cảnh của Thái bỏ qua từ lâu, được biết đến để áp dụng một cách nghiêm ngặt trong một số trường hợp. (Đường hàng không, bạn phải trả tiền cho chuyến bay khứ hồi nếu như việc nhập cư không cho phép nhập cảnh.) Một bản in của vé điện tử cho hàng không giá rẻ là đủ để chứng nhận với các cơ quan thực thi, nhưng nếu kế hoạch tiếp tục với đường bộ thì cần có một chút sáng tạo. Mua một chiếc vé có thể hoàn lại đầy đủ và hoàn tiền khi ở Thái Lan cũng là một lựa chọn. Mặt khắc, đi bằng đường bộ qua biên giới thì không cần bằng chứng nào và thủ tục rất đơn giản (trừ trường hợp riêng do hải quan tại biên giới quyết định).

    Lưu lại quá lâu ở Thái Lan khá là khôn ngoan. Nếu như thế và quá hạn ít hơn 10 ngày bạn có thể sẽ được cho phép với mức phạt khoảng 500baht (=15.76 USD) một ngày. Tuy nhiên, với bất kì lí do nào bạn bị bắt bởi cảnh sát do ở quá hạn, bạn sẽ bị liệt vào là nhập cư bất hợp pháp và có thể bị cho vào danh sách đen của Thái Lan vĩnh viễn. Đối với hầu hết những người không ưa mạo hiểm: hãy làm gia hạn hợp pháp hoặc visa để đi tới những biên giới gần nhất.

*1. Đại sứ quán Thái Lan tại Việt Nam:*
Địa chỉ: 63-65 Hoàng Diệu, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 84-04-38235092/4
Fax: 84-04-38235088
Email: thaiemhn@netnam.org.vn

*2. Tổng Lãnh sự quán Vương quốc Thái Lan tại Việt Nam*
Địa chỉ: Ho Chi Minh City 77 Tran Quoc Thao Str., Dist.3
Điện thoại: 08-39327637/8
Fax: 08-39326002


*Đi bằng máy bay*

    Các sân bay quốc tế chính của Thái Lan nằm ở Bangkok và Phuket, cả hai nơi này đều được phục vụ rất tốt bởi những chuyến bay xuyên lục địa. Thực tế thì mọi chuyến bay tới châu Á đều bay tới Bangkok, vì thế có vô vàn các dịch vụ và các chuyến với giá cạnh tranh để giúp bạn lựa chọn giá tốt nhất.



   Các sân bay quốc tế cũng được đặt tại Hat Yai, Krabi, Koh Samui và Chiềng Mai, mặc dù no bị hạn chế rất nhiều với những chuyến bay từ các nước Asean khác, Kuala Lumpur và Singapore là những nơi lí tưởng để bắt chuyến bay tới các thành phố nhỏ ở Thái, vì thế bạn có thể tránh được những người phe vé hay xếp hàng tại Bangkok.
Hãng vận chuyển quốc gia được đánh giá tốt là THAI Airways, cùng với Bangkok Airways lấp đầy những khoảng cách với các vùng lân cận. Bangkok Airways cho phép truy cập Internet miễn phí khi bạn đợi lên máy bay.

   Điều lệ các chuyến bay đến và đi từ Thái Lan từ những điểm đến quốc tế được điều hành bởi Hi Flying Group. Họ bay tới Bangkok, Phuket, Koh Samui và Udon Thani.
Ngoài ra có rất nhiều hãng vận chuyển giá rẻ ở Thái Lan.
Muốn truy cập nhanh để biết các tàu sân bay ở Thái, xem danh sách hàng không Thái ở dưới.

*Bằng đường bộ*

*Campuchia* – có 6 cửa khẩu với Thái Lan. Đường cao tốc từ Siem Reap và các ngôi đền trong quần thể Angkor thông qua Poipet đến Aranyaprathet, từng là những cơn ác mộng nhưng giờ đã bớt nguy hiểm và thường được bảo hiểm trong khoảng gần 3 tiếng.

*Lào* – cửa khẩu tấp nập nhất tại Cầu Hữu nghị bắc qua sông Mekong giữa Nong Khai và thủ đô Viêng Chăn của Lào. Cũng có những con đường bắc qua sông Mekong ở Chiang Khong/ Huay Xai, Nakhon Phanom/ Tha Khaek, Mukdaha/ Savanakhet,…



_Cửa khẩu  Aranyaprathet_

*• Viêng Chăn/ Udon Thani:* Có xu bus chạy từ bến xe chợ sáng ở Viêng Chăn đến bến xe ở Udon Thani. Giá của tuyến này là 80baht hay 22000 Kip (=2.52USD) và hành trình mất khoảng 2h. Đi tới sân bay Udon Thani mất 30 phút nếu đi bằng Tuk tuk từ bến xe bus, được cung cấp bởi Thai Airways, Nok Air hay Air Asia.

*Malaysia và Singapore* – có thể di chuyển hoàn toàn bằng cách lái xe nhưng không phải là xe thuê. Cửa khẩu chính giữa Thái Lan và Singapore là Padang Besar và Sadao (Bukit Kayu Hitam) ở tỉnh Songkhla, Betong (Pengkalan Hulu) ở tỉnh Yala, và Sungai Kolok (Rantau Panjang) ở tỉnh Narathiwat. Có một vài chuyến bus hàng ngày chạy từ Singapore tới trung tâm phía nam của Hat Yai.

----------


## dulichkhonggian

*Đi lại*

*Bằng máy bay*

Thái Lan là một nước rộng lớn, và nếu ngồi đợi xe bus trong 11 tiếng thì không phải là ý hay, thế nên bạn có thể quan tâm đến những chuyến bay nội địa. Nó không bao giờ quá đắt để bắt đầu, bạn có thể có những chuyến bay tốt tới hầu hết mọi nơi trên đất nước với giá ít hơn 2000 baht (=63.04 USD). Hãy chú ý rất có rất nhiều loại thuế và có thể có số tiền tính thêm có chi phí “quảng cáo”.





*Hàng không Thái*

Hãng vận chuyển giá rẻ tại Asean là AirAsia phủ sóng rất nhiều chuyến bay nội địa và quốc tế ở Thái Lan, bạn cũng có thể có được giảm giá lớn nếu như đặt trước từ sớm. Tuy nhiên giá sẽ tăng đều đến khi chuyến bay kín chỗ. Nó thường là lựa chọn rẻ nhất, đôi khi còn rẻ hơn cả bus và tàu hỏa, nếu đặt trước khoảng 1 tuần hay 2 tuần. Hãng sử dụng máy bay A320 (khá mới) từ Bangkok đến rất nhiều những địa điểm nội địa, cũng như Campuchia, Trung Quốc, Macau, Hong Kong, Đài Loan, Malaysia, Myanmar, Singapore, Việt Nam và Indonesia. Ngày nay giá vé của hãng đã được hiển thị dạng toàn vé khi đặt (tuy nhiên vẫn chưa bao gồm phụ phí như phí hành lý). Đặt vé online là cách dễ dàng nhất và có thể được hoàn thành bằng điện thoại di động, tuy nhiên cần kết thúc trước 24h với giờ bay, vé bán tại quầy check-in sẽ đóng trước giờ bay 1h.

*Bangkok Airways:* tự quảng cáo mình là “Cửa hàng hàng không của châu Á”, nó cũng có mặt hàng độc quyền trên những chuyến bay cũng như những sân bay riêng của hãng tại Koh Samui (hiện giờ đã chung với Thai Airways), Sukhothai và Trat. Giá vé của hãng này khá đắt và chiếm vị trí cấp trên; tuy nhiên Discovery Airpass của hãng với cố định mỗi thứ hạng của từng phân đoạn có thể là giá trị tốt, đặc biệt khi bạn đã từng bay tới Siem Reap (Campuchia) hay Luang Phabang (Lào). Hãy chú ý rằng Discovery Airpass hiện nay có thể thanh toán từ nước ngoài.

*Nok Air:* bắt đầu hoạt động từ 2004. Được sở hữu chủ yếu bởi Thai Airways, nó cạnh tranh với Air Asia về giá và bao trùm hệ thống nội địa, nhìn chung là một lựa chọn tốt. Hãng có bay tới một số vùng hỗn loạn nghiêm trọng vào năm 2008, đã cắt giảm 2/3 số chuyến bay, nhưng ngày nay có vẻ như đã hồi phục sau khi giá xăng dầu giảm vào năm 2009.

*Orient Thai:* cho đến nay là One-Two-Go, là hãng tinh ranh nhất trong những hãng vận chuyển chính của Thái Lan, sử dụng rất nhiều những máy bay cũ với khả năng an toàn thấp, trong đó có 1 vụ rơi máy bay tại Phuket năm 2007 giết chết 90 người. Đội bay đã đậu ở mặt đất nhưng đến năm 2010 thì bay trở lại. Khác với hầu hết LCCs, giá vé của hãng không thay đổi nhiều, điều đó có nghĩa là nó thường là lựa chọn giá rẻ nhất với những chuyến bay giờ chót nếu như bạn dám mạo hiểm. Nếu như bạn cao thì có thể lấy hàng ghế ở lối thoát trừ khi bạn muốn chịu cả chuyến bay với đầu gối bị kích bởi ghế ngồi đằng trước.

*Thai Airways:* là hãng đáng tin cậy nhất, có chuyến thường xuyên và rất thoải mái, nhưng nó thường đắt hơn khi ta lựa chọn. Các đại lí lữ hành thường chỉ bán vé của Thai Airways (và Bangkok Airways), bạn cũng có thể đặt vé online. Thai Airways là thành viên của liên minh Star Alliance; tất cả chuyến bay nội địa (trừ những vé khuyến mại) thường sẽ được nhận ít nhất 500 dặm của Star Alliance, nó có thể phần nào bồi thường mức giá chênh lệch.

*Bằng tàu hỏa*

Hệ thống SRT (ngành đường sắt) của Thái Lan
Hệ thống ngành đường sắt Thái Lan (SRT) dài 4000km tới hầu khắp đất nước, từ Chiềng Mai ở phía bắc có tất cả các đường tới biên giới Malaysia ở phía Nam. Tàu hỏa có phần chậm và dễ bị trễ chuyến hơn so với xe bus nhưng lại an toàn. Bạn có thể được phục vụ hoa quả, snack hay đồ ăn chín từ những người bán rong ở hầu hết các ga tàu.





*Có 3 hạng tàu:*

*• Hạng nhất (chan neung):* 2 giường ngủ 1 ngăn với điều hòa nhiệt độ chạy thường xuyên nhưng giá của nó đôi khi gần bằng giá hàng không giá rẻ.

*• Hạng nhì (chan song):* là lựa chọn tốt, giá gần như xe bus hạng nhất và với mức độ thoải mái cao. Một vài tàu hạng nhì có điều hòa, một vài không; vé cho tàu có máy lạnh thường cao hơn. Giường nằm của tàu hạng nhì rất thoải mái, với chiếc giường hẹp thì tốn ít chi phí hơn so với chiếc giường rộng và thấp hơn. Thức ăn và WC ở mức cơ bản. Hạng 2 của tàu Express Railcar có ít ghế hơn và vé bao gồm cả ăn nhẹ; khác với các tàu chở khách khác của Thái, nó có thể có tốc độ gần bằng xe bus nhưng không thể vẩn chuyển xe đạp.

*• Hạng ba (chan saam)* là dạng di chuyển rẻ nhất ở Thái, với giá vẻ thấp hầu như không đáng kể, tuy nhiên có thể rất thú vị. Một vài tàu hạng 3 phục vụ ghế ngồi bằng gỗ, số khác được bọc vải; có vài dịch vụ có thể đặt trước; đồ ăn nhẹ cũng rất sẵn bởi những người bán rong trên các lối đi.

Bạn nên đặt vé trước, đặc biệt là với những vé giường nằm. Vé của những tuyến chính có thể đặt online trên hệ thống chính thức E-Stars của SRT; tuy nhiên chỉ khoảng 10% vé được bán online, vì thế nó thường hiển thị chỗ đã đầy mặc dù trong thực tế còn rất nhiều chỗ. (Kinh nghiệm: nếu bạn gặp lỗi trong quá trình đăng kí, hãy bỏ qua phần thông tin bản thân; bạn luôn có thể sửa profile của mình sau đó). Một lựa chọn khác đó là đặt vé qua các đại lí với phí dịch vụ 50-200baht/vé (=1.58-6.32 USD), hoặc bạn có thể yêu cầu trực tiếp qua email passenger-ser@railway.co.th với phí đặt chỗ là 200baht

----------


## dulichkhonggian

*Bằng đường bộ*

*Xe Bus*

Xe Bus đi tới hầu khắp đất nước và hãng xe bus nhà nước là BKS (Baw Kaw Saw) với tên tiếng Anh là Transport Company (Công ty vận tải) có nhà xe ở mọi tỉnh.
Nhìn chung thì xe bus BKS là lựa chọn tốt nhất về giá và sự thoải mái. Cũng có những xe bus tư nhân được phê chuẩn bởi BKS và cũng hoạt động hoàn toàn tương tự về tuyến, nhà xe, giá và cũng rất ổn. Một số có thể được chú ý là những hãng xe hợp pháp hoạt động tại các khu vực du lịch (đặc biệt là đường Khao San) và được trợ giá vé tuy nhiên với tiện nghi, lịch trình, an toàn thì kém hơn. Đặc biệt, hãy cẩn thận với xe bus VIP phi chính phủ, nó thường là những xe tải nhỏ chật chội nhưng bạn chỉ biết sạu khi đã trả tiền.






*Các loại xe bus BKS cơ bản:*
*• Địa phương:* khá chậm, có thể bị lèn khi đã đầy, nó dừng ở tất cả các làng trên đường đi. Loại xe này không phù hợp cho di chuyển đường dài nhưng là cách rẻ nhất để đi tới những vùng nhỏ lẻ.
*• Tốc hành:* bỏ qua vài điểm dừng. Có thể được nhận dạng bởi màu da cam. Nhiều kích thước khác nhau với loại lớn nhất có thể tới 65 chỗ ngồi (5 ghế 1 hàng) cũng như khoảng trống suốt chiều rộng của xe bus tới cửa sau để bạn có thể treo hành lí, xe đạp, bao gạo hay là những con gà còn sống,…
*• Hạng nhì:* bỏ qua nhiều điểm dừng hơn, nhưng thường có ít tuyến trực tiếp hơn hạng nhất/ VIP/ S-VIP. Nó có màu xanh, trắng với những sọc cam, thông thường từ 45-48 chỗ ngồi, máy lạnh (một vài hãng còn có thêm chăn mỏng). Phần lớn đều có toilet trên xe mặc dù thường xuyên được nghỉ dọc đường.
*• Hạng nhất:* thường đi những tuyến thẳng và rất ít điểm dừng dọc đường. Có màu xanh và trắng, máy lạnh, chăn mỏng, ít ghế hơn (thường là 40, những xe 2 tầng có thể hơn 60 ghế), có snack và nước đi kèm. Toilet có trên tất cả các xe.
*• “VIP”:* cũng như hạng nhất nhưng chỉ có 32-34 ghế ngồi, có chỗ để chân và ngửa xa hơn. Vé bao gồm cả bữa an nhẹ và chăn được giặt sạch, khô. Xe thông thường là màu xanh và trắng (cũng có thể là xanh và bạc) nhưng có chữ “VIP” trên xe.
*• “S-VIP” – Super-VIP:* nó khá giống với VIP, trừ việc nó có 24 chỗ ngồi, mỗi ghế rộng hơn, có lối đi song song và mỗi hàng thì có 2 ghế bên phải và 1 ghế bên trái. Loại xe này chủ yếu được sử dụng cho dịch vụ qua đêm.
Một số loại bus có TV và hệ thống âm thanh rất lớn, do đó 1 số trường hợp nút tai rất có giá trị. Trên bus đường dài, nếu ghế của bạn ở những hàng đầu, bạn có thể phải nhường chỗ cho những vị sư ở chùa lên ngồi đầu.

*Tuk Tuk*

Cái tên tuk tuk để miêu tả những loại xe nhỏ, nhẹ. Phần lớn các xe là 3 bánh, một số hoàn toàn là làm mới, số khác là lấy một phần các bộ phận của xe máy. Hiện nay có 1 loại tuk tuk cải tiến mới 4 bánh có thể thấy ở Phuket.







*Taxi*

Taxi có thể tìm thấy ở khắp mọi nơi tại Bangkok và nó đã phổ cập hơn ở Chiang Mai, nhưng rất hiếm ở vùng nông thôn.Chúng có thể là một phương tiện di chuyển tuyệt vời tính theo met. Hãy cẩn thận với các loại taxi đậu xung quanh khu vực du lịch, đó có thể là những xe không tính đúng theo đồng hồ cây số.

*Xe máy*

Ở hầu khắp châu Á thì xe máy là loại phương tiện phổ cập nhất, loại điển hình là 100cc-125cc phân khối. Nó cũng được dùng rộng rãi như taxi nhưng với giá rẻ hơn 10baht. Hãy mặc cả về giá trước khi đi, nếu không bạn sẽ bị lấy giá rất đắt.

Bạn có thể thuê xe máy mà không hề khó khăn gì ở các địa phương. Giá có thể bắt đầu từ 125baht/ngày cho xe số 100-125cc, 150 baht/ngày với xe ga; những xe phân khối lớn hơn cũng có thể được thuê nhưng với giá cho sự mạo hiểm có thể tới 2500baht/ngày với những model xe thể thao mới nhất, ví dụ như Honda CBR 1000RR. Trong mọi trường hợp, giá có thể rẻ hơn nếu bạn trả đủ số tiền trước 1 tuần hoặc hơn, với những chặng đường dài có thể sẽ không được phép thuê xe. Khi thuê xe máy sẽ không bao gồm bảo hiểm cũng như bảo đảm về tai nạn xe máy hay bị trộm cắp xe.

Nhiều nơi cho phép thuê xe mà không cần bằng lái, nhưng theo đúng luật phát bạn phải có giấy phép lái xe hợp phái của Thái hoặc Giấy phép lái xe quốc tế. Khi thuê xe thường yêu cầu có đặt cọc trước, đôi khi yêu cầu cả bản photo hộ chiếu, thậm chí là bản gốc (tuy nhiên hãy thương lượng bằng vài baht và hãy giữ lấy hộ chiếu gốc của mình). Mũ bảo hiểm thường có đi kèm nhưng chỉ là loại cơ bản với dây cài rất mỏng manh. Nếu bạn chủ ý muốn thuê xe máy thì hãy chuẩn bị trước một mũ bảo hiểm tốt với phần đệm cằm, nó sẽ an toàn hơn nhiều.

Thông thường không có loại bảo hiểm nào đi kèm khi thuê xe, vì thế hãy chắc chắn rằng loại bảo hiểm bạn mua ở nhà sẽ bao tất cả dành cho bạn. Nếu bạn thuê 1 phương tiện mà không có bảo hiểm và nó bị hư hỏng hay đánh mất, bạn có thể sẽ phải hoàn trả toàn bộ số tiền sửa chữa hoặc mua mới. Hơn nữa, chính sách của những bảo hiểm du lịch thường chỉ cung cấp phí y tế trong trường hợp tai nạn nếu như bạn đã có bằng lái xe moto tại đất nước của bạn.

Người lái xe moto luôn được yêu cầu phải đội mũ bảo hiểm và bật đèn pha. Về việc xử phạt thì khác nhau theo vùng, tuy nhiên tại các khu vực du lịch thì mũ bảo hiểm và bằng lái thường xuyên được kiểm tra. Trong khi tiền phạt chỉ thường 400baht, nhưng sẽ vô cùng bất tiện khi phương tiện của người phạm tội sẽ bị thu giữ đến khi tiền phạt được nộp, mà xếp hàng tại đồn cảnh sát thì rất dài.
*
Thuê ô tô*

Thuê xe tự lái ở Thái lan không phải dành cho những người yếu tim, và rất nhiều những công ty cho thuê có thể cung cấp những lái xe với giá cả phải chăng. Giá thuê không bao gồm bảo hiểm cho xe tự lái với 800baht/ngày với xe nhỏ, ít nhất 600baht/ngày với xe jeep không mui; loại xe có bảo hiểm có thể trên 100baht/ngày, khoảng 5600baht/tuần hoặc 18000baht/tháng.
Nhìn chung xe cộ ở Thái đi phía bên trái. Từ tháng 6 năm 2008, giá xăng ở những trạm lớn là 37-41baht/lit. Những nhà cung cấp nhỏ bơm xăng bằng tay từ chai sẽ tốn ít baht hơn.
Có thể thuê ô tô dễ dàng ở các địa phương. Nó đáng để trả nhiều hơn một chút so với mức giá thấp nhất để sử dụng một trong những thương hiệu quốc tế (như Aviss, Budget, Hertz) để giảm những nguy hiểm, và để đảm bảo bảo hiểm đi kèm có giá trị.







Những đại lí có uy tín thường yêu cầu bằng lái xe: khác nước ngoài không có bằng lái của Thái phải có Giấy phép lái xe quốc tế (IDP). Khi bạn cố gắng để thuê xe mà không có IDP thì bảo hiểm sẽ không có hiệu lực và phải chịu hoàn toàn trách nhiệm khi có tai nạn.

Có những trường hợp phổ biến bị lừa đảo là bắt đặt cọc trước, sau đó từ chối hoàn lại số tiền đầy đủ với lí do khách hàng phải có trách nhiệm với những hư hỏng trước đó. Hãy gọi cảnh sát du lịch (1155) để được trợ giúp. Một trường hợp lừa đảo phổ biến khác: chủ sở hữu cho người đi theo chiếc xe được thuê rồi sau đó “lấy cắp” nó bằng chìa khóa dự phòng. Sau đó tên trộm có thể báo cáo lại là chiếc xe đã bị mất khi có sự xuất hiện của cảnh sát.






*Bằng tàu thủy*

Có lẽ loại thuyền Thái dễ nhận ra nhất là thuyền đuôi dài làm bằng gỗ với động cơ đẩy ở phía cuối của chiếc “đuôi dài”. Điều này làm cho chúng được điều khiển dễ dàng ngay cả khi ở vùng nước nông, tuy nhiên nó không thể sử dụng cho chuyến đi dài và bạn sẽ dễ bị ướt khi có sóng vỗ. Loại thuyền này được dùng như taxi với giá khoảng 300-400baht cho vài giờ thuê hoặc hơn 1500baht cho cả ngày. Ở một vài địa điểm như Krabi, thuyền đuôi dài chạy những tuyến cô định với giá cố định cho từng người.

Dịch vụ tàu cao tốc hiện đại có điều hòa, đôi khi là phà (30 phút 1 chuyến) thường chạy từ Surat Thani đến những đảo lớn như Ko Samui hay Ko Pha Ngan. Cũng có những dịch vụ cho đường dài (từ Bangkok đến các thành phố lớn khác) nhưng xe bus, máy bay, tàu hỏa vẫn nhanh và hiệu quả hơn. Đã từng có những trường hợp bị đắm tàu, phà, vì thế nên tránh những chuyến tàu quá tải trong điều kiện thời tiết xấu, hãy tới gần những chiếc áo phao gần nhất khi ở trên tàu.
Tin bài liên quan

*-------------------------
Anywhere you want to be*




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------

